# ath5k apm wakeup tx off

## johnny99

When my laptop wakes from sleep (acpitools -s), the wireless nic (ath5k module) tx power is set to off.

Io activate I must run:

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

iwconfig wlan0 tx on

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start
```

What is the proper way to fix this?  

  network scirpts, hal, dbus, acpi, something else?

lspci |grep Eth

```
00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82566MM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 03)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

sys-power/acpitool-0.4.7-r1

modinfo ath5k

```

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r6/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/ath5k.ko

version:        0.6.0 (EXPERIMENTAL)

license:        Dual BSD/GPL

description:    Support for 5xxx series of Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards.

author:         Nick Kossifidis

author:         Jiri Slaby

srcversion:     4CC5921A00F32232A640E9F

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Dsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Csv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Bsv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd0000001Asv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000019sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000018sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000017sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000016sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000015sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000014sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00001014sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v000010B7d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000A727d00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000013sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000012sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000011sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000007sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

alias:          pci:v0000168Cd00000207sv*sd*bc*sc*i*

depends:        mac80211,cfg80211,ath

vermagic:       2.6.31-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload modversions 686 4KSTACKS

parm:           nohwcrypt:Disable hardware encryption. (bool)

parm:           all_channels:Expose all channels the device can use. (bool)
```

dmesg around the sleep/wake event:

```
Extended CMOS year: 2000

Back to C!

CPU0: Thermal monitoring handled by SMI

Extended CMOS year: 2000

Enabling non-boot CPUs ...

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c1fda000 soft=c1fdb000

Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4389.50 BogoMIPS (lpj=21947534)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

mce: CPU supports 6 MCE banks 

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7500  @ 2.20GHz stepping 0a         

CPU0 attaching NULL sched-domain.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

CPU0 attaching sched-domain: 

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

 groups: 0 1

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 0-1 level MC

 groups: 1 0

CPU1 is up

ACPI: Waking up from system sleep state S3

pcieport-driver 0000:00:01.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100507)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2800005, writing 0x2800001)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2800005, writing 0x2800001)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2900106, writing 0x2900102)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled 

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100106, writing 0x100102)

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100507)

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: restoring config space at offset 0x7 (was 0x4040, writing 0x20004040)

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.1: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100507)

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.2: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100507)

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.3: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100507)

pcieport-driver 0000:00:1c.4: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100507)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2800005, writing 0x2800001)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2800005, writing 0x2800001)

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: power state changed by ACPI to D0                                                                                         

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2800005, writing 0x2800001)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2900106, writing 0x2900102)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled  

pci 0000:00:1e.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100005, writing 0x100007)

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2b00007, writing 0x2b00407)

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x10, writing 0x0)

nvidia 0000:01:00.0: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x100107, writing 0x100007)

ohci1394 0000:15:00.1: restoring config space at offset 0x3 (was 0x800000, writing 0x802000)

ohci1394 0000:15:00.1: restoring config space at offset 0x1 (was 0x2100000, writing 0x2100006)

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: setting latency timer to 64

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: wake-up capability disabled by ACPI 

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: wake-up capability disabled by ACPI

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: PME# disabled

e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 31 for MSI/MSI-X

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

usb usb3: root hub lost power or was reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: setting latency timer to 64

usb usb4: root hub lost power or was reset

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PME# disabled

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: PCI INT C -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: setting latency timer to 64

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

usb usb5: root hub lost power or was reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

usb usb6: root hub lost power or was reset

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

usb usb7: root hub lost power or was reset

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT D -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

PIIX_IDE 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT C -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16 

PIIX_IDE 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: exception Emask 0x10 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0xf t4

ata1: irq_stat 0x00400040, connection status changed

ata1: hard resetting link

e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: RX/TX

0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 succeeded

ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:03:00:00:00:a0 filtered out

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

ata1: EH complete

ath5k 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[17]  MMIO=[f8101000-f81017ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

hda: host max PIO4 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

hda: UDMA/33 mode selected

thinkpad_acpi: ACPI backlight control delay disabled

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Starting disk

Restarting tasks ... done.

```

Last edited by johnny99 on Sat Apr 03, 2010 5:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

If you use pm-utils, you can use scripts to do that. Are you using that?

----------

